
Dutch President Announces Herd Immunity Strategy Against the Corona Virus - enaaem
https://www.government.nl/documents/speeches/2020/03/16/television-address-by-prime-minister-mark-rutte-of-the-netherlands
======
nabla9
That strategy might work if

1) Risk groups like elderly and sick can be effective protected while the
disease spreads among others.

2) The disease provides long lasting immunity, there are no mutations.

I think the #1 is really big if. When the disease spreads, it's in door knobs
and corner shops and everywhere were elderly and sick still have to visit.

Different countries are taking different strategies and citizens can compare
results. Dutch politicians in the government should that they are taking huge
personal political risk if the strategy fails.

------
timwaagh
i had to tell my international tenants they are quite possibly safer back
home.

~~~
celticninja
where are you?

~~~
timwaagh
netherlands

------
chewz
Push your grandma under the bus in order to save profits of KLM and local
coffee shop.

~~~
zozbot234
Dutch "coffee shops" have closed.

~~~
chewz
> The lady with the coffee bar on the corner, the flower grower, the
> independent haulier, the self-employed person.

> But even national icons like KLM are feeling the strain.

------
vixen99
Once all this is over (COVID) it'll be quite a relief to get back to the usual
500,000 deaths per year from influenza (according to WHO) which doesn't seem
to elicit much interest normally.

~~~
zozbot234
Those deaths cannot be treated effectively by the healthcare system (even
under best-case conditions), and cannot be contained either because the flu is
seasonal, mutates rapidly and has lots of established reservoirs. COVID-19 is
very different and we can do a lot better.

